# ,

## 5

.,  , ,    310  340 ?

----------


## Kseniya2012

-  .,     340  "  ..
310  - "  "

----------

?       12         ?  .

----------


## dunpil

> ?       12         ?  .


   -     ,

----------

> ?       12         ?  .


 
       ,        
   ,    ,   
  ,  ,

----------

340              .

----------

,   ,          ?         ,        ?  .             .  ?       ?        ?

----------


## dunpil

> ,   ,          ?         ,        ?  .             .  ?       ?        ?


     ,      -       .   (  )    ?

----------

?

----------


## veryoldman

,   2012  .   ?
 ,   ?  ?    ?

----------

> ,   ,          ?         ,        ?  .             .  ?       ?        ?


        ,      ,    ,      ,

----------


## lavvvw

310 .
     ,             , 340.

----------

> 310 .
>     ,             , 340


        .         310  .               340       .                           310        .  ?  :yes:

----------


## tan223

> 310 .
>      ,             , 340.


 340,      ????
  225 
           ?????

----------


## tan223

> 310        .  ?


     -    310?
      ?

----------

,     ?            ?             ,        ?    ?    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,      ,    ,      ,


                  .   ....?                   .

----------


## veryoldman

!

-  ,  -    (    )   .  :
1)  (, )
2) 
3)  (, ), 
4)   .
5)  

 .

      2012 .
        .     ....

----------


## tan223

> ,     ?            ?             ,        ?    ?    ?


  ,   ..   (    )       
     ,   ..        
    -      ,    ,   ,   (, ) ,

----------


## tan223

> .   ....?                   .


     ?  :Smilie: 
 ,    -    ,    -     ,   ?   . 
     ,     
  ?     -  ,    -

----------


## lavvvw

- ....   .....?

----------

> .         310  .               340       .                           310        .  ?


310          :
1.    , ..           (         )
2.                    ,             .
3.                       ,          340             106 ,         310          .
4.         ,       .

     310              .
  ? 
          ,     ,          (     )?





> 26  1994 . N 359
> 
> 
> 
>  013-94
> 
>       ,    , -:  ,      (     );   ,      ; ** ;     ;    ;   .

----------

> - ....   .....?


,     ?    ?

----------

,      .116  157?.
 ()   ,   (  ()   )   ()   (, -  .)      ,  [             .

----------

> ,      .116  157?.
>  ()   ,   (  ()   )   ()   (, -  .)      ,  [             .


    ?   ?
 ,   

   -

----------

,  :         .         ?      ?

----------


## Akhmat

veryoldman     
  57  03  2011.

----------


## Akhmat

.

----------

.   :Frown:

----------

> ,  :         .         ?      ?


  ,      ,       
   ,      -

----------


## BorisG

> ,  :


,   ,    ,  ,   . 
  ,    .




> ?


,    ,   , ** .




> ?


 ,  .        .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## Akhmat

> .


     ,    , ,         2012    .  .

----------


## Stelirina

,         : "    ,    ,   ,    ,   ."    266 .,     :.<1)      ;- .10  872)      - .5  87>

----------


## Spas

, , ! 
   ,  :  , , , ,       ?

----------


## dunpil

> , , ! 
>    ,  :  , , , ,       ?


 310,   ,    ( 16 1721761	 ).

----------

:  ,    ,   , .       ,   -  1 .          ?

20  2011

 ,     :
     ,   ,        340 "   " .
          310 "   "  340 "   "        ,      .

 :
         -            ,      28.12.2010 N 190 ( -  N 190).
      ,         "       ...",      01.12.2010 N 157 ( -  N 157),      ,      300 "  " .
,    ,    ,     310 "   " ,     ,    -    340 "   " .
              -     12  (. 38  N 157).    -         (. 41  N 157).
         . 44  N 157.       ,      01.01.2002 N 1,        ,                  . ,            .
 2010         :         (    )      ,                       (     05.02.2010 N 02-05-10/383).
 ,             2011 1.
 , ,              ,          ,               (           ) (. 14.1      22.06.2006 N 23).
 . 99  N 157                . ,           340 "   " . , ,    N 190 ,     ,        ,  ,    340 "   " .
   ,     2,     :  ,   ,      (    )      .   ,      .      12 3.
 ,      ,   ,         340 "   " .     N 190             (, , ,   ..).
           310 "   "  340 "   "        ,      .

 :



  :



26  2011 .

      ,      .

------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 :   ,    2010 ,         . 162  ,        ,     .  ,             (  )     224 "    ",     222 " " ... ("      -    ", N 1, - 2011 .).
2 ,  :
- .. 47, 121, 122    22.07.2008 N 123- "     ";
-     25.12.2000 N 1305 "   - ,          ";
- "  53267-2009.  .  .   .  ;
- "  50982-2009  .       .   .  ".
3 , :
-      12.08.2009 N 320 "

----------

?      ?  :Frown:

----------

> ?      ?


 
   10 ,   2

----------

?

----------


## 8

> ?


 
   225,    ,   
     340
     225

----------

:      .      -.            340       225?

----------

601  01.12.2010. "   , ,    "   ,   , , ,    .    .         310 , -      ,  .   :Frown:

----------

273  07.06.2011. "   , ,    "-  .      , ,     340.    .

----------

,            310    ?   :Frown:

----------


## 0446

.   .      ?????

----------


## wheiter

*0446*, 226

----------


## veryoldman

> ,            310    ?


!

----------


## 0446

> *0446*, 226


.     .

----------

.  ,     ,       ,     310 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## veryoldman

> .  ,     ,       ,     310 ?


  !
    340-,       ( ).
, ,  -            -  310-.

       310-   .   340-    ...

----------


## BorisG

> 340-,       ( ).
> , ,  -            -  310-. ...


  . 
**.  ,    ,           . 
  ,       -   .  340     .

 .    ,     .   -      ,           ,    .

----------

,    52,8 2 -   340 ?   30624

----------

,     10 ,         1      310 .  :yes:

----------

> ,    52,8 2 -   340 ?   30624


     105.34   ,                    .

----------

,   ,  ,     310       ( )      - 340?

----------


## veryoldman

> ,            310    ?


  !
         ,  - 225 ,    223 (   ).   .
      ( ,     ),  - 310
        ,  - 340.

,  -    .    340,    - 310 -   .
         ,    ,    -    :Big Grin:     310-  340- :yes: 

 -  ,   **     340-,     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## veryoldman

> veryoldman     
>   57  03  2011.


    ...

----------

Veryoldmany !  :Smilie:

----------


## veryoldman

> Veryoldmany !


  !  :Big Grin:    !  :Big Grin:

----------

,       2700 . -      -   340 ?   ))

----------


## dunpil

**, .      ?

----------


## veryoldman

> ,       2700 . -      -   340 ?   ))


.   340!

----------

,       340  310???
(    )

----------


## veryoldman

> ,       340  310???
> (    )


 340   .          (  ).

----------


## veryoldman

> veryoldman     
>   57  03  2011.


 *Akhmat*
    ,       ,         2012 .
**    .

, ,      57  03  2011     ( )   2012 ?

* ,*

----------

, ,     ?

----------


## veryoldman

> , ,     ?


     21  2011 . N 180      226 .

----------

> 21  2011 . N 180      226 .


          1 105 36 340   1 106 34 340?       ?

----------


## dunpil

,    ,  03,    .  105

----------

> ,    ,  03,    .  105


   ,      ,       ...     ,  -     1 105 36 340?

----------


## 0446

????? ,  !!!

----------


## 0446

.     :       ..     ,     ??????????

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> ????? ,  !!!


    ?

  - 226
 :
-     () - 225
-   - 226

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> .     :       ..     ,     ??????????


       - 223
    - 225

----------


## 0446

> ?
> 
>   - 226
>  :
> -     () - 225
> -   - 226


!

----------


## 0446

> - 223
>     - 225


!

----------


## 0446

?

----------


## Nephila

310  !

----------


## 0446

> 310  !

----------


## veryoldman

225,    310

----------


## 0446

,    ?

----------


## veryoldman

> ,    ?


   310

----------


## 0446

> 310


.

----------


## veryoldman

> .


.  -

----------


## Nephila

"  " 100   190 ?!!!

----------


## Evgeniy_L

- 226 -  
 - 340 -    .

----------


## Nephila

> - 226 -


    ,  ,     ...    106,   105????!  101?       ... :Frown: 




> - 340 -    .


 340,   310???!!


  !!!

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> - 226 -


 -    - 226

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> ...


,  -  340  226,       226

----------


## Nephila

*Evgeniy_L*,  ...       340...    ,    :



> ,  2009 ,   "" ,   ,     226 " , "  (, ,     21.07.2009 N 02-05-10/2931).
>   2010        (),     226 " , " ,      ,  (     05.02.2010 N 02-05-10/383):
> -   ;
> -  ;
> - .
>      ()     "...",      21.12.2011 N 180 ( -  N 180),   2012 .
>     (   ) ,         "       ...",      01.12.2010 N 157 ( -  N 157),      ,      N 180     300 "  " .      ,    ,     340 "   " .
>  . 118  N 157           .      :
> -  ,    (       - .. 121-126  N 157);
> ...

----------


## 0446

.        ? (..   )

----------


## Evgeniy_L

-  226
 - 340  310,     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .        ? (..   )


226

       ,  225  :Wink:

----------


## 0446

> -  226
>  - 340  310,     .


!

----------


## 0446

> 226
> 
>        ,  225


!

----------

, !     "      ,  :  ,   ,   ,   "?

----------


## Sand Rostov

,   226.
       - "?".    , , ,       , .. ,    (225). 
  , ,      (  ) -  226.

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> , ,      (  ) -  226.


 213 .

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> , !     "      ,  :  ,   ,   ,   "?


 ?

----------


## veryoldman

> , !     "      ,  :  ,   ,   ,   "?





> 213 .


 - 226 ! .     180


 ,   -  226-
    -     :yes:

----------


## Evgeniy_L

. "" . 3     2012             -  ,       ()   ,      10.02.2012 N 113.
   2012 .          ()                     .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Evgeniy_L

213 
-    ,          ( )                 .

 ! :Wink:

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> - 226 ! .     180
> 
> 
>  ,   -  226-
>     -


 :Wow:    ! !

----------

> ! !


           .

.. 
     -   

      .  ,       .      212   .       (  ,         ).       .   ,   , .     .

        ,      :               .
    ()           () .



        ,         226  ,  ( V ,      21  2011 .  180).    :
 .0.401.20.226  .0.302.26.730
          .
            ,            .    :
 .0.303.06.830  .0.302.13.730
                .
    102, 104   162,       157 ( 302.00, 303.00, 401.20).


               ,     (. 4     6  2010 .  162).
   ,      (   . 1 . 78.1   ),     .
        ,         226  ,  ( V ,      21  2011 .  180).    :
 0.401.20.226 (0.109.60.226, 0.109.80.226...)  0.302.26.730
          .
              ,            .    :
 0.303.06.830  0.302.13.730
                .
    128, 133   174,       157 ( 109.00, 302.00, 303.00, 401.20).


        ,    :
 0.401.20.226 (0.109.60.226, 0.109.80.226...)  0.302.26.000
          .
              ,            .    :
 0.303.06.000  0.302.13.000
                .
 2426        (),   ,   - .
    3, 138, 161   183,       157 ( 109.00, 302.00, 303.00, 401.20).

  !!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veryoldman

**     - :

    -       :
1)    

 213      ,           .          .

2)   .
  ,   226   (    )      .
  ,    226                    .

- !  :yes:

----------


## 0446

?     " "???

----------


## veryoldman

> ?     " "???


226 - .
310 - ,

----------


## 0446

> 226 - .
> 310 - ,


.

----------


## 0446

. ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> . ?


340

----------


## 0446

> 340


.

----------



----------

226 ?

----------

> .,  , ,    310  340 ?


            ?

----------


## Nephila

> ?


 -   .?  226

----------

> -   .?  226


-   ..            .          .

----------


## sto-80

,     ,                  .      .
     .  310    ,     .   -  ?

----------

> ,     ,                  .      .
>      .  310    ,     .   -  ?


 226   - 
 225   .

----------


## alinaagaf

,             ?   340  290?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,             ?


   -         -   290

        - (,   ...),  - 340

----------


## alinaagaf

> -         -   290


    ,      .




> - (,   ...),  - 340


 ...     ,    :
1.    -     -      290 
2.   : , ,   .

 " . 290.7     05  2010.  02-05-10/383"
          "       -   "

  ""...?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ""...?


 ,   -  ,     .  :Smilie:   ,     -,   .    -      ...  :Frown: 




> ,      .


  ,   ,    .    . ""      .




> ...     ,    :


 . 
      ?

----------


## alinaagaf

: 




> 1.    -     -      290 
> 2.   : , ,   .


  -   
"9 " -  !
"..." -     ..
          (  ).

----------


## alinaagaf

> ?


  .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> :


   !  :Hmm:  
            ,   -  ,       .




> -   
> "9 " -  !
> "..." -     ..


     ,     :

      -   340- (   ).
   ....   - .          ,    ,       (  ,  ) -      .

     ,       -  290-. 

   ,       ,     -  310-... 





> 1.    -     -      290 
> 2.   : , ,   .


  .
   -       ,       (   )  ,         .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?






> .


 :Unknown:

----------


## alinaagaf

*Sand Rostov*,    !

PS:



> ,   -  ,     .  ,     -,   .    -      ...


      .

----------

> 226   - 
>  225   .


  -  ? , ,    .   .     243   .

----------

> -   340- (   ).
>    ....   - .          ,    ,       (  ,  ) -      .
> 
>      ,       -  290-. 
> 
>    ,       ,     -  310-...


 
310 ,    290

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 310 ,    290


  ! 
  ""?

----------


## alinaagaf

> 310 ,    290


 ,  ?    . 
   340 .

----------


## tanast

! , ,          ?          . .

----------


## 0446

.         ? -  -      ,        - ,     -    .        - " -   ".

----------


## veryoldman

> ! , ,          ?          . .





> .         ? -  -      ,        - ,     -    .        - " -   ".


   226-

----------


## tanast

,    ,  226?

----------


## 0446

> .         ? -  -      ,        - ,     -    .        - " -   ".
> 
> 
> 
>    226-


veryoldman,   .    ,         226?

----------


## veryoldman

> veryoldman,   .    ,         226?


 , !

          180:



> -       ,  
> ** ;


             . .. -    ,   ,   226-.

       .                   ,        ,     ,    !
   .

, , ,      (   )             - 225-  226-....

,       , -,  226-,    ,    .

----------


## 0446

> , !
> 
>           180:
> 
>              . .. -    ,   ,   226-.
> 
>        .                   ,        ,     ,    !
>    .
> 
> ...


 .

----------

.

----------


## Nephila

310     )))

----------

,    ,     ,      ,  340 .   - 310 .

----------

> ,     10 ,         1      310 .


      ,  , ..  ,       ,  340 .

----------

> 310


,    ,         340

----------

340 ?

----------

.      310 ?

----------

?

----------


## Nina V

> ?


  ?    ?

----------



----------

> ?    ?


   ,  ,

----------


## veryoldman

> ,  ,


  340-.    290-.

----------

> 340-.    290-.


 ,               (  350  800 .) -     290 ?

----------


## Nina V

> ,               (  350  800 .) -     290 ?

----------


## veryoldman

> ,               (  350  800 .) -     290 ?


 ,          12  (" ", ,   ) - 310.
     -     340-.
,   , ,  - 290

----------

> ,          12  (" ", ,   ) - 310.
>      -     340-.


,       -   310,   290

----------


## veryoldman

> ,       -   310,   290


    ?       ?

----------


## Nina V

> ?       ?


  ? , ,     .     -  290 .

----------


## veryoldman

> ? , ,     .     -  290 .


      ?

----------


## Nina V

> ?


 ?   ? -,    , -, .      ,      ????

----------

!      225.  ,   (   ),  225 .         ?

----------


## veryoldman

> !      225.  ,   (   ),  225 .         ?


 " ",  340,  225- ,

----------

.

----------


## Arhimed0

340

----------

> 340


 ,  ,   20000

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


 157
 99



> ,      .  ,  ,  ,                    ,       . *       -    ,       ,*    ,   - ;

----------


## Arhimed0

,          "",      
  ...     ?.... --....   = = ,      ... ==:   , , , , , ..........

----------

